
Desktop PCs aren’t going anywhere–because they’re cheap (2011) - jseliger
https://jseliger.wordpress.com/2011/10/09/desktop-pcs-arent-going-anywhere-despite-the-growth-of-phones-and-tablets%E2%80%94because-theyre-cheap
======
walterbell
Desktops can also be shared with separate monitors & keyboards.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiseat_configuration](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiseat_configuration)

